
Crapularity Aesthetics - justanothersys
https://makingandbreaking.org/article/crapularity-aesthetics/
======
mrob
Who's bright idea was it to let web pages mess with my mouse cursor? While I'm
waiting for browsers to remove this user-hostile anti-feature, I can at least
fix the terrible design with Firefox's Reader View.

------
Devagamster
What the heck is going on with that web page...

Replaced cursor Giant black box at the top Moving text

O_o

~~~
WaxProlix
At first I thought it was a meta comment on the overall influx of Crap, but I
think now it was meant somehow non-ironically.

~~~
barbecue_sauce
This is ostensibly an art blog, so they are probably attempting a "brutalist
web" aesthetic.

Reminds me of khole.net.

------
russh
They Yoko'ed that site way too far.

~~~
chrisdhoover
Lennon was a junkie and an asshole. He is responsible for the breakup of the
Beatles. Yoko is a convenient target becuase she is weirder than John

------
btbuildem
A fitting title for that webpage.

------
ggm
We're down derp. And deep. Marie Kondo is the compelling evidence, that and
"the little book of calm" and Reddit pages dedicated to memes and recursive
humour

------
brianberns
The only "crapularity" that really matters is climate change (and
sustainability in general). If the ecosphere is destroyed, no one is going to
care about movie reboots.

